# cook a whole lamb



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 30, 2014)

How long do you guys use and what temp for smoker...using lang 60.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm just giving you a bump because I'm curious what the answers will be.


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 30, 2014)

I did one when I got out of high school, but it wad on a spiket...


----------



## venture (Aug 30, 2014)

Love lamb!

Never did a whole one.

When you do it, I can't wait to see lots of pics!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 30, 2014)

I must add?

Please save the cheek meat for me?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 9, 2014)

I've only done whole ones on a spit over a bed of charcoal.


----------



## dert (Oct 10, 2014)

Did you get one from Costco?

Saw these the other day:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4ABBF0E8-C89E-46D7-A0CC-63D303A655E3.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2914459C-2F14-48B3-8291-7DA696304C74.jpg.html

$111, not a bad deal?!!


----------



## moikel (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheaper than I can buy it & I am a whole lot closer New Zealand.


----------

